

Next Hacker News DC Meetup is Tomorrow, April 18th - RKlophaus
http://meetup.hackernewsdc.org/events/57309232/

======
Smirnoff
Looking forward to good beer and great stories

------
jbiroscak
Excited about meeting new folks!

